# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by PocketfullOfBunnies



## Sumi (Jul 14, 2016)

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 
If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jul 14, 2016)

Hmmph- you'd _think_ that they would send some snacks home with the champion._ Or a gift card at least_.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2016)

Did I please you enough for treats? Because I sure think I did.


----------



## sadieml (Jul 14, 2016)

Is that supposed to be a bunny?  'Cause his ears are pointing the wrong way!


----------



## Dage (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks like a lop earred rabbit to me...


----------



## sadieml (Jul 18, 2016)

@Dage - My DD says if I have to explain it, it isn't funny, but my caption is supposed to be the lop talking about the peep-bunny.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Now they're just some bunnies that I used to know


----------



## micah wotring (Jul 20, 2016)

"Is that... Is that CAKE!!!!! CELEBRATION TIME!!!!!" XD


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 23, 2016)

Is it just me, or does that look like the Black Rabbit of Inle to you?

(Watership Down reference)


----------



## Sumi (Jul 28, 2016)

sadieml said:


> Is that supposed to be a bunny?  'Cause his ears are pointing the wrong way!


Here is our winner! Congrats @sadieml!


----------



## micah wotring (Jul 28, 2016)

Yay!!! Congrats @sadieml .
(that really was a good caption)


----------



## Sumi (Jul 28, 2016)

Join our new contest here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-caption-contest-pic-by-samssimonsays.34200/


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 28, 2016)

Congratulations @sadieml


----------



## sadieml (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks a bunch!  And to think, my kids were doing choking and gagging noises! LOL


----------

